# Amtrak Credit Card



## Just me (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any specific comments or issues about how or when points are posted to your Amtrak account? Is there a lot of "fine print" hoops that have to be jumped through just to get the points?

Thanks.


----------



## JeanA (Jun 25, 2021)

In the 4+ years I've had the card I haven't had any issues with the points posting to my account monthly, and the shopping portal points usually post throughout the month. Only a couple of times have I had to email about a merchant not crediting points. It's not my favorite credit card but I really, really love when I can get a roomette for "free."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2021)

JeanA said:


> In the 4+ years I've had the card I haven't had any issues with the points posting to my account monthly, and the shopping portal points usually post throughout the month. Only a couple of times have I had to email about a merchant not crediting points. It's not my favorite credit card but I really, really love when I can get a roomette for "free."


I'm like a lot of other folks who originally had the World Card when AGR first changed from Chase, but found the benefits offered not up to par with my Chase Cash Back Card.

So I switched to the Free MC after the First year, and now only use it for Amtrak Travel, which has been greatly curtailed during the Pandemic, and now that Sleeper Fares are so High, I will be Flying on the Longer trips I take since Southwest offers really good deals plus Free Bag Check.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 25, 2021)

Only the special point offers because, even if you sign up, you may get nothing. True especially if they use their typically vaguely written rules which are open to BoAs sleazy interpretation.


----------



## Siegmund (Jun 25, 2021)

Well, they got off on the wrong foot with me... I tried to open an account just to put my $299 rail pass, and the "instant" application is now an "up to 2 weeks review" and I had to buy the pass with another card.

Not like I'll have any problem giving them $1000 of charges in the next 3 months to get my signup bonus - but at this point, very unclear if I'll keep the card beyond the bonus.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 25, 2021)

Siegmund said:


> Well, they got off on the wrong foot with me... I tried to open an account just to put my $299 rail pass, and the "instant" application is now an "up to 2 weeks review" and I had to buy the pass with another card.
> 
> Not like I'll have any problem giving them $1000 of charges in the next 3 months to get my signup bonus - but at this point, very unclear if I'll keep the card beyond the bonus.


Did you call them? If not, you should have called immediately when you got the "review" notification. I've been rejected even though my CR is 800 or more and when I've called, I've always got it fixed quickly. Once, I had to unlock my credit file. Another, I just needed to give them a little more info.

Probably too late now for you but, for next time,...


----------



## Siegmund (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes, too late now - timeline only mattered if it was before the railpass sale ended


----------



## stx (Jun 26, 2021)

Siegmund said:


> the "instant" application is now an "up to 2 weeks review" and I had to buy the pass with another card.


I’ve been burned by that marketing trick before with a different company. “Instant review” isn’t the same as “instant decision.” As “me” mentioned though, often a call will give you the reason for a delay and avoid a rejection letter that’s based on a frozen credit score, typo, or other easily-resolvable situation. Enjoy your rail pass!


----------



## neroden (Jun 26, 2021)

Points are posted once a month.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 26, 2021)

My wife and I each have the card and no issues for the most part. The points post same day every month - its tied to the statement closing date.
Receiving points for shopping is highly variable. Usually several months.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 26, 2021)

Is there anywhere on the AGR site where the points are listed as they come in? For example, "You got 1000 points for May 2021" or is that kind of report too detailed? I haven't really pecked around all that much in the AGR tab.

Edit: Ok, I found it, but now I have more questions. 
1) What is the difference between "Base 1x Retail Spend" and "BankOfAmerica Platinum"?
2) What does SSI stand for? I got 5 points for that a couple of times back in 2019 when I last traveled on Amtrak.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 26, 2021)

BOA posts the points when the statement closes, so that is only once a month.

The points are under My Transactions.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Is there anywhere on the AGR site where the points are listed as they come in? For example, "You got 1000 points for May 2021" or is that kind of report too detailed? I haven't really pecked around all that much in the AGR tab.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I found it, but now I have more questions.
> 1) What is the difference between "Base 1x Retail Spend" and "BankOfAmerica Platinum"?
> 2) What does SSI stand for? I got 5 points for that a couple of times back in 2019 when I last traveled on Amtrak.


I think the Base 1x is the extra points you get for spending in Amtrak travel (and anything else you get bonus points for). The BoA Platinum is the card that you’re getting points for. I have both cards so I see both listed.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 27, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think the Base 1x is the extra points you get for spending in Amtrak travel (and anything else you get bonus points for). The BoA Platinum is the card that you’re getting points for. I have both cards so I see both listed.


No, that can't be it because I haven't traveled by Amtrak (or purchased any Amtrak merchandise) since 2019 and the Base 1x appellation just showed up a few months ago. Maybe AGR just changed what they call the credit card purchases a few months ago.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> No, that can't be it because I haven't traveled by Amtrak (or purchased any Amtrak merchandise) since 2019 and the Base 1x appellation just showed up a few months ago. Maybe AGR just changed what they call the credit card purchases a few months ago.


Just looked at mine. Base 1x Retail Spend replaced BankOfAmerica <card> on my transaction list starting in May, so that's the points from your purchases on the card. If you look on the bottom of your bank statement you'll see the points for expenditures and points for bonuses and promotions listed.


----------



## neroden (Jun 28, 2021)

That's correct. They changed the descriptions of the points on the AGR accounts in May during a computer system upgrade.


----------

